# Keuzes, keuzes



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

M'n verjaardag was erg gezellig en de donatie voor m'n hobby's is niet onaardig. Nu zit ik met een luxe probleem.

M'n whishlist is als volgt:


MeisterSinger 1 hander (liefst 24 uurs versie)








Sea-gull 1963 reissue








Raketa 24h horloge









Nu kan ik voor nieuw gaan, maar dat wordt flink door sparen voor de MeisterSinger of evt kiezen voor de Raketa of de Sea-gull. Bij gebruikt wordt het ook nog wel doorsparen voor de MeisterSinger, maar dan zou ik met geluk zowel de Raketa als de Sea-Gull kunnen vangen.

Op dit moment neig ik naar, al dan niet flink, door sparen en voor de MeisterSinger gaan, maar als ik mezelf voor m'n 42e verjaardag er een cadeau wil geven dan zal ik op jacht moeten naar een gebruikte. Wat zijn jullie ervaringen met de kwaliteit van de gebruikte horloges die hier of op horlogeforum.nl en de betrouwbaarheid van de gebruikers/handelaren?

Daarnaast ben ik benieuwd of iemand deze horloges heeft en me er meer van kan vertellen, waar ie ze gevangen heeft, hoe ze bevallen. (en evt of ik kan passen, kijken hoe ze zitten) Het huidige budget is niet dusdanig dat ik nu haast heb (ik zit op krap 1/6 van een verse MeisterSinger), maar ik wil me graag goed voorbereiden. (en weten waar ik op moet letten en wanneer ik toe zou moeten slaan als er iets langs komt voor een leuke prijs)


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Die Raketa's zijn maar 33mm in diameter geloof ik (heb er zelf ook een paar). Qua formaat dus vrij afwijkend van de huidige trend (en ook afwijkend van de andere twee kandidaten). Meistersinger heb ik altijd gaaf gevonden alleen denk ik niet dat ik dat bedrag over zou hebben voor een horloge dat uiteindelijk een soort van gimmick zal blijven voor me. Tenzij je zo'n 24 uurs horloge regelmatig gaat dragen (wat er bij mijn rotatie niet inzit) leer je niet echt snel om het af te lezen. Vorm (concept) boven functie (snel de tijd weten) in dat geval. Maar wel mooi speelgoed, dat zeker.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

De Sea-gull zou dan de 37 mm worden, een 42 mm is even groot als mijn pols breed is, dus is eigenlijk te groot.

Eigenlijk heb je wel gelijk, zoveel uitgeven voor een gimmick is wel wat om over na te denken, maar juist de eenarmige vind ik de moeite waard om geld in te steken, zeker als ik een 24 uur versie kan vangen. Om heel eerlijk te zijn wil ik bij dergelijke bedragen juist iets aparts, de Rolexen, Omega's e.d. zien er voor mij redelijk 13 in een dozijn uit. Het wordt pas echt speciaal als je richting de HYT gaat, maar dat heb ik in dit leven vast niet over voor een extra'tje.


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

Puur voor de looks zou ik gaan voor de Meistersinger


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

De Meistersinger vind ik leuk, maar gezien de huidige prijzen is hij IMHO niet interessant meer. Er was een tijd dat de Unitas handopwinder versie iets van €500-600 was, prima prijs. Maar voor het twee of drievoudige nu, vind ik ze totaal niet meer in verhouding. Dan zou ik liever een Kemmner einzeiger nemen: Kemmner "Einzeiger-weiß" mit TY3600 schwarz PVD | eBay


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat is nog een leuk alternatief. (en een veel leukere prijs)

Weet je heel toevallig nog een 24 uurs enkelaar naast de Jaquet Droz "Grande Heure"?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Kemmner is blijkbaar een bekende hier. Klinkt goed. Eens zien of ik contact kan krijgen en of ie er nog meer gaat maken.

Ik zie net dat de beide beschikbare modellen de 16e zijn verkocht... op m'n verjaardag notabene. Drat.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

De huidige einzeigers van hem zijn wel vrij groot. 43mm dacht ik. Kwaliteit van zijn horloges is wel erg goed.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

43 mil moet net kunnen, als ze goed vallen. Gezien de goede kwaliteit denk ik dat ik de gok wel kan wagen. In het ergste geval moet ie door, maar de grote horloges die ik heb vallen net aan goed.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Kemmner is zeker een leuk merk, was zelf een van de eersten een jaar of drie geleden die zo'n Tonneau model van 'm kocht. Verkoopt hij nu nog steeds alleen voor 30% meer terwijl het uurwerk nu Miyota is en toen ETA was. Leuke horloges!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ziet er ook leuk uit, maar ik heb voor m'n 42e verjaardag gepland een one hander te hebben, liefst een 24 uurs versie. Gelukkig heb ik nog 360 dagen om wat te vinden/bij elkaar te sparen. 

Ik heb al contact met Roland voor een Einzieger.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> De Meistersinger vind ik leuk, maar gezien de huidige prijzen is hij IMHO niet interessant meer. Er was een tijd dat de Unitas handopwinder versie iets van €500-600 was, prima prijs. Maar voor het twee of drievoudige nu, vind ik ze totaal niet meer in verhouding. Dan zou ik liever een Kemmner einzeiger nemen: Kemmner "Einzeiger-weiß" mit TY3600 schwarz PVD | eBay


Ok, ik heb antwoord en ja, het wordt er een van Roland Kemmner, maar welke. Drat, meer keuzes. Hij heeft een berg foto's gestuurd en ik ben er denk ik al uit m.b.t. wat ik wil kwa dial, kast en wijzer.

Deze kast (en evt strap)









Deze wijzerplaat en wijzer (hij komt mij als zijnze blauw over)









En evt ipv de strap van de eerste de strap van deze









Maar ik heb ook nog een keuze in loopwerk.en hier zit ik even knel.

De Seagull 3620 grade I, balance with screws









Of voor 40% extra, het origineel, de ETA Unitas 6498-1 soigné swiss









Het horloge gaat zeker geen erfstuk worden, het moet mijn leven meegaan an niet langer. Daarnaast, is het horloge met een ETA evt als investering te zien?
Wat is kwalitatief het grote verschil tussen beide loopwerken en is het het prijsverschil waard? Absoluut valt het verschil in prijs wel mee, maar 105 euro, maar dat betekent wel dat ik even moet sparen ipv meteen kan bestellen. Is het de extra investering in geld (en geduld) waard om voor de ETA te gaan?

Keuzes, keuzes... (Maar wel leuk)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Gaaf zo'n 'keuze menu' om je horloge samen te stellen :-!
Zelf zou ik zeker niet voor de ETA gaan, maar als je hem ooit wil verkopen is het wel een pré.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Gaaf zo'n 'keuze menu' om je horloge samen te stellen :-!
> Zelf zou ik zeker niet voor de ETA gaan, maar als je hem ooit wil verkopen is het wel een pré.


Verkopen is zeker niet in de planning. Voor het prijsverschil van de ETA kan ik ook een echt leuk 24 uurs klokje van Raketa vangen, dus als er geen technische reden is om een ETA te nemen dan wordt het de Sea-gull.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Iedereen die de Unitas kan onderhouden kan de Seagull ook aan. Ik zou me geen zorgen maken en voor de Seagull gaan.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Die keuze heb ik ondertussen gemaakt. Kan ik van het prijsverschil een goede Paketa 24h kopen.


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Pas wel een beetje op met die Raketas. Ik heb er eentje en ik wist van tevoren, dat het al in de Sovjettijd een cheapo horloge was en dat het een plastic glaasje en een "kartonnen" bandje zou hebben. Daarentegen heb ik redelijk goede ervaringen met Poljots en ik ben ook niet vies van een budget-Vostok Kommandirski. Die heeft een slechte reputatie, maar ik vind hem rdelijk geslaagd als speelgoedje.

Welnu...

De Raketa voelt erg plastiekerig aan en voelt echt aan als iets uit de kermisautomaat. Hij is heel licht en rammelt ook.

Ik ga hem niet verkopen, omdat ik een verzamelaar van Russische horloges ben, maar vergeleken met de rest van de collectie valt hij wel wat tegen.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Dixit said:


> Pas wel een beetje op met die Raketas. Ik heb er eentje en ik wist van tevoren, dat het al in de Sovjettijd een cheapo horloge was en dat het een plastic glaasje en een "kartonnen" bandje zou hebben. Daarentegen heb ik redelijk goede ervaringen met Poljots en ik ben ook niet vies van een budget-Vostok Kommandirski. Die heeft een slechte reputatie, maar ik vind hem rdelijk geslaagd als speelgoedje.
> 
> Welnu...
> 
> ...


Veel van de goedkopere Raketa's zijn eigenlijk "namaak" die geproduceerd is in de donkerste dagen van de fabriek waar weinig of geen controle was op de productie. Als je een Raketa op het oog hebt zou ik zeggen: plaats even een foto op het Russische forum hier, dan krijg je wel informatie.

BTW, Komandirskies hebben een slechte reputatie??


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ik zie wel, m'n eerste prio is het afronden van de Kemmner.

Edit: en dan krijg je bij het watchmaking deel weer het advies voor de ETA ivm verkrijgbaarheid van onderdelen en verdere onderhoudbaarheid, vanuit Singapore en Amerika. (Vanuit een aziatisch land had ik dat niet verwacht)


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

Martin_B said:


> De Meistersinger vind ik leuk, maar gezien de huidige prijzen is hij IMHO niet interessant meer. Er was een tijd dat de Unitas handopwinder versie iets van €500-600 was, prima prijs. Maar voor het twee of drievoudige nu, vind ik ze totaal niet meer in verhouding. Dan zou ik liever een Kemmner einzeiger nemen: Kemmner "Einzeiger-weiß" mit TY3600 schwarz PVD | eBay


beetje mosterd na de maaltijd, maar het is nou ook weer niet zo dat het nog exact dezelfde horloges zijn.. kwalitatief hebben ze grote sprongen gemaakt. Ik was er destijds vrij vroeg bij met een 1Z met 2801, maar de nieuwe zijn echt wel een stuk mooier/ fijner/scherper afgewerkt.

hier zie je een oude (ETA 2824, jaar of 5 geleden EUR 600) en een nieuwe versie naast elkaar.. Kast, glas, band etc. zijn gewoon een stuk beter. Op de oude zit een aftermarket hornback croc.





Het is misschien moeilijk te zien op deze foto's, maar hou ze naast elkaar en je ziet/voelt het verschil.

Overigens was toen ik mijn 1Z kocht, omstreeks 2004-2005, de prijs EUR 550. De Unitas versie was toen al rond de 800 meen ik. Ik kan me niet heugen dat die ooit 500 is geweest...


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ze zijn leuk, maat ik twijfel al over een Kemmner met ETA Unitas van 375. Dan is een Meistersinger van 1600 met ETA iets compleet anders. (en dan mag ik nog 10 jaar door sparen) Dan zou ik het zelfs leuker vinden om een 1Z gebruikt op de kop te tiken. (of het eerste model, als dat de 1Z niet is  )

Om heel eerlijk te zijn, op de foto's zie ik het 3 voudige in prijs er niet aan af.


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

Prijsklasse is uiteraard anders, echter dat de MeisterSingers 'zomaar' in prijs zijn gestegen is niet zo. Het is inderdaad moeilijk te zien op de foto, maar ook hier zie je al dat de kast veel fijner is afgewerkt.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Hoe je het ook went of keert, het blijven gevallen van 'heb je het er voor over of niet'.

Zelf loop ik in schoenen van 1200 euro (nood gedwongen, orthopedisch), rij in een wagen van 450,=, luister naar speakers van2500 p/st (rest van de stereo wil ik niet eens weten wat die nieuw zou moeten kosten) e.d.

Bij de stereo hoor ik het verschil, bij de schoenen merk ik het zeer goed (anders heb ik een rolstoel), met de auto merk ik het verschil tussen mijn 21 jaar oude wagen en een nieuwe absoluut niet of zelfs ten nadele (ok, ik rij in een grote zeer luxe bak) en bij horloges zit ik nu net op de grens dat ik wil weten of het wat scheelt.

Ik moet toegeven, tussen de Luch en de Orient die ik heb merk ik verschil in kwaliteit. Het verschil tussen de Ascot en de Orient is al een stuk kleiner. Misschien moet ik gewoon voor de ETA gaan en in het ergste geval ontdekken dat ik geen verschil merk met de Orient. Dan weet ik ook meteen wat de bovengrens is van wat ik merk op dit gebied.


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

Dat is zo. En zeker voor iets wat toch even anders is (om het woord gimmick te vermijden), is 600 een stuk meer behapbaar dan 1500+.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Dale Vito said:


> Dat is zo. En zeker voor iets wat toch even anders is (om het woord gimmick te vermijden), is 600 een stuk meer behapbaar dan 1500+.


Zeker, ik heb ook maande lopen wikken en wegen voor ik meer dan 100,= wilde uitgeven aan een horloge. (al moet ik toegeven dat m'n laatste dagelijkse quartz binnen 5 min was gekocht, maar die is op gewicht gekozen en toen had ik nog flinke maandelijkse bonussen)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

T_I said:


> Ik moet toegeven, tussen de Luch en de Orient die ik heb merk ik verschil in kwaliteit. Het verschil tussen de Ascot en de Orient is al een stuk kleiner. Misschien moet ik gewoon voor de ETA gaan en in het ergste geval ontdekken dat ik geen verschil merk met de Orient. Dan weet ik ook meteen wat de bovengrens is van wat ik merk op dit gebied.


Ligt ook maar net aan wat voor verschil je wil opmerken en wat dus je behoefte is. Als het horloge enkel 40jr. mee moet gaan en een beetje netjes op tijd lopen; koop dan gewoon de Seagull.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Bidle said:


> Ligt ook maar net aan wat voor verschil je wil opmerken en wat dus je behoefte is. Als het horloge enkel 40jr. mee moet gaan en een beetje netjes op tijd lopen; koop dan gewoon de Seagull.


Zo erg netjes op tijd hoeft ook weer niet, de kleinste periode die het horloge naukeurig kan aangeven is 5 min. (En ik moet die 40 jaar ook nog zien te halen  )


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Dale Vito said:


> beetje mosterd na de maaltijd, maar het is nou ook weer niet zo dat het nog exact dezelfde horloges zijn.. kwalitatief hebben ze grote sprongen gemaakt. Ik was er destijds vrij vroeg bij met een 1Z met 2801, maar de nieuwe zijn echt wel een stuk mooier/ fijner/scherper afgewerkt.
> 
> hier zie je een oude (ETA 2824, jaar of 5 geleden EUR 600) en een nieuwe versie naast elkaar.. Kast, glas, band etc. zijn gewoon een stuk beter. Op de oude zit een aftermarket hornback croc.
> 
> ...


Je hebt gelijk, het was de 2824 versie. Ik herinner me de HorlogeForum limited Meistersinger die toen iets van €450 was, en dacht dat dat de handopwinder was. Even googlen liet zien dat dit inderdaad de automaat was. (Ik heb trouwens nog steeds spijt dat ik de Pellikaan limited met 6498 voor dit bedrag toen niet gekocht heb :-()

Ik snap dat het afwerkings niveau omhoog is gegaan, maar persoonlijk vind ik met de huidige prijsstelling dit geen interessant horloge meer, ook omdat ik het toch iets meer een 'gadget' horloge vind, en er een hoop andere interessante horloges in dat segment zitten.


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Toch even reageren.
Iemand zei dat de Raketa klein zou zijn.

Weet niet of de mijne genuine is of niet (looks real to me) maar deze is 40mm en draagt veel groter.
Wel licht en plastic glaasje en bezel maar wel mooi en de mijne was niet duur. Nog geen €60 als ik het me goed herinner.
Loopt perfect maar dat 24h moet je wel aan wennen als je het niet vaak draagt.

















Een enkele wijzer is dan weer iets anders. Heb ik nog niet. Ben benieuwd waar je mee eindigt.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Leuk horloge!!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Met 40 mm is ie prima te doen om mijn pols. De Luch die ik heb is 42 en die valt netjes.









Maar terug naar de Kemmner. De laatste keuze en dan ben ik er, welke strap paster er bij de onderstaande kast en dial.
















Ik twijfel tussen de strap die op de foto op de matte kast zit, deze Waterbuffel bruin.









deze antik flieger.









of deze Aligator licht bruin.









Of zou de onderste van deze 3 er leuker bij staan?









Ik neig naar degene die op de foto met de matte kast te zien is.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Hè hè, na 2 weken eindelijk een bestelling geplaatst. De bovenste 2 foto's (kast + bandje van de bovenste, wijzerplaat en wijzer van de 2e) Mocht hij het bandje van de 1e foto niet hebben, dan de bruine waterbuffel versie. (en een Seagull uurwerk) Ik kan niet wachten op de bevestiging en daarna natuurlijk de levering.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ben benieuwd!! Goede keuze ook.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

:-( Heb ik de bestelling geplaatst, blijft het weer stil. Het zit niet mee. Stug volhouden is de oplossing naar het schijnt. Ik doe m'n best.


----------



## xaf213 (Sep 12, 2013)

Zijn die einwijzers echt op max 5 minuten nauwkeurig af te lezen? Ik ben wel benieuwd naar ervaringen met dit soort horloges. Vind ze namelijk wel mooi, maar ik denk niet dat ik zo een horloge kan combineren met een baan waar afspraken op de minuut beginnen. Uberhaupt... hoe makkelijk is het om de tijd af te lezen? Zeker als je het horloge niet elke dag draagt?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

xaf213 said:


> Zijn die einwijzers echt op max 5 minuten nauwkeurig af te lezen? Ik ben wel benieuwd naar ervaringen met dit soort horloges. Vind ze namelijk wel mooi, maar ik denk niet dat ik zo een horloge kan combineren met een baan waar afspraken op de minuut beginnen. Uberhaupt... hoe makkelijk is het om de tijd af te lezen? Zeker als je het horloge niet elke dag draagt?


Volgens mij went het erg snel, zelf zo een regulateur en dat went ook meteen. Dat terwijl ik hem niet zo heel vaak draag. Overigens heb ik zelf niet z'n één wijzerigebandiet en zal er ook niet snel komen.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

xaf213 said:


> Zijn die einwijzers echt op max 5 minuten nauwkeurig af te lezen? Ik ben wel benieuwd naar ervaringen met dit soort horloges. Vind ze namelijk wel mooi, maar ik denk niet dat ik zo een horloge kan combineren met een baan waar afspraken op de minuut beginnen. Überhaupt... hoe makkelijk is het om de tijd af te lezen? Zeker als je het horloge niet elke dag draagt?


Ik vind het geen probleem om de tijd af te lezen, de kleinste streepjes geven de 5 min aan, de iets grotere elk kwartier. Bij ons zijn ze ook erg van het stipt op tijd beginnen met een vergadering, maar die starten allemaal op heel, kwart of half. Als je 'm op een exact 5 min moment gelijk zet is het precies genoeg. (en ach, managers hebben toch liever dat je een minuut of 2 te vroeg bent, op pad gaan als de wijzer voor het streepje staat is dan zeker goed ;-) )


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Maar weer een mail gecomponeerd. Ik geef het denk ik maar op. M'n vakantie begint en als afsluiter ga ik naar de RIkketik. Als ik voor die tijd geen reactie heb beschouw ik het budget als vrij en ga ik op de Rikketik shoppen.

Ergens baal ik wel, maar als je sinds 28-8 geen enkele reactie krijgt terwijl anderen op het forum wel ene reactie kunnen vangen, zie ik er geen .... meer in.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

T_I said:


> Maar weer een mail gecomponeerd. Ik geef het denk ik maar op. M'n vakantie begint en als afsluiter ga ik naar de RIkketik. Als ik voor die tijd geen reactie heb beschouw ik het budget als vrij en ga ik op de Rikketik shoppen.
> 
> Ergens baal ik wel, maar als je sinds 28-8 geen enkele reactie krijgt terwijl anderen op het forum wel ene reactie kunnen vangen, zie ik er geen .... meer in.


Kun je ze niet bellen? Wellicht zit je mail in de SPAM,.....


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Bidle said:


> Kun je ze niet bellen? Wellicht zit je mail in de SPAM,.....


Dan vraag ik me af waarom ie in het begin wel reageerde op ebay berichten en email en sinds ik de bestelling heb geplaatst helemaal niet meer op beide kanalen. Bellen gaat niet lukken, ik heb geen nummer. (Is net als Steinhart een eenmans bedrijf)

Edit: laatste poging gedaan via een ander from adres, hopelijk helpt het, anders is het jammer, ik heb zat horloges op de whishlist staan en een one hander heb ik al.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Stug volhouden helpt... was weer eens email technisch kwijt (zakelijke afspraken), maar gisteren de bevestiging gehad van de bestelling. We wachten af, er wordt in elk geval aan gewerkt. Het samenstellen zou +- 12 dagen duren. Ach ja, ik ga toch op vakantie.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Het heeft iets langer geduurt blijkbaar, maar de invoice lag vrijdag in de mail. (en zag ik vandaag pas, toch eens de mailservert nakijken) Hij's betaald, nu maar wachten tot ie er is. Helaas voor jullie (en mij) zat er geen foto bij de documenten.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, eindelijk, hij is er...


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

Zeer mooi, al zou ik hem liever zien met een lichtbruin bandje.

Hoe breed is hij?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

GeneH said:


> Zeer mooi, al zou ik hem liever zien met een lichtbruin bandje.


Het bandje is redelijk licht bruin. Deze foto's waren in het donker bij tafellicht, dat helpt niet echt. Ik kijk of ik vanmiddag of morgen een foto bij daglicht kan maken. (afhankelijk van hoe laat ik thuis ben)



GeneH said:


> Hoe breed is hij?


Horloge zonder kroon in 42.0 mm, bandje 22 mm breed en volgens mij ook een mm of 3-4 dik, nog niet gemeten.


----------

